

QT on Google Native Client - leoc
http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/12/17/take-it-with-a-grain-of-salt/

======
leoc
1997^H^H^H^H1961 is calling; someone just picked up the rotary phone.
[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2950949730059754521...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2950949730059754521#21m25s)

------
Gmo
This should be written Qt, not QT (QuickTime)

~~~
leoc
True that.

------
leoc
(Via <http://www.reddit.com/user/markmuetz> on Reddit.)

